# Mkv rabbit axle bind on air lift xl's



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Ive got a 06 rabbit on air lift xl's and I've noticed a popping noise randomly when airing up from being laid out. It's not consistent, but what makes me think it's axle bind is I recently had the driver side inner cv joint fail. I'm wondering if I have to shorten the axle? And has anyone else experienced this?

Tia

Here's a video of the noise, happens 99% of the time now when I air up from being laid out after I replaced the axle. 

*Update: Since I updated to raxles on both sides I NEVER have this noise anymore, which leads me to believe that the DS axle was actually binding and causing the bag not to inflate smoothly. Just a heads up to anyone else having this noise *:beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lowering and raising a car a few inches in a stationary position will bind the suspension components up a little. I hear a little popping once in awhile while airing back up after sitting for awhile :beer: :beer:


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

bryangb said:


> Lowering and raising a car a few inches in a stationary position will bind the suspension components up a little. I hear a little popping once in awhile while airing back up after sitting for awhile :beer: :beer:


Good to hear I'm not the only one!!

I was reading that people were shortening the driver side axle about 8mm and that was helping relieve the binding. Anyone attempt this yet on the mkv chassis?


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Bump video added


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Pretty sure thats common with airlift xls.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

crispy21 said:


> Pretty sure thats common with airlift xls.


 I think I'd feel better about it of both fronts did it, instead of only the driver side.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

dude thats ur bag itself. the bag kinda laps over on itself and pops open when u air ir up. i have the same problem on one side of my car, they said its normal. but mine does it every time i air up from 0psi


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

good to hear this is normal. i noticed that too when i switched back to my stocks and could air out completely. i too have XL's in the front


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

DTOYVR6 said:


> dude thats ur bag itself. the bag kinda laps over on itself and pops open when u air ir up. i have the same problem on one side of my car, they said its normal. but mine does it every time i air up from 0psi


 :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

You're fine. Same noise mine makes sometimes :beer: :beer:


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

bryangb said:


> You're fine. Same noise mine makes sometimes :beer: :beer:


 Good to know, been a little gun shy ever since that axle broke


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Mine makes the same noise. Make sure you do not have all 4 wheels locked (not in gear) when you air up. The wheel base changes slightly and will put unnecessary load on suspension components if the front wheels can't "roll out"


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Mine makes the same noise. Make sure you do not have all 4 wheels locked (not in gear) when you air up. The wheel base changes slightly and will put unnecessary load on suspension components if the front wheels can't "roll out"


 Good to know, I usually let it free roll while going up or down :beer:


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)

Mine makes a similar pop when entering driveways. I believe that it's the strut topping out - but still loud, and scary sounding. I probably need new bearings too as they moan a little when turning.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Update bump. Check first post


----------

